# BMX for Mtb'ers



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

So I'm thinking about buying a 20" for park and dj use. I know there's lot of people who used to ride BMX, then later on in life get into MTB. I have not read many cases of the reverse, people who were into MTB first and then decided to get into BMX. Is it just me? Wondering what peoples experience is with the smaller bikes. What is easier/harder?


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

When I was a teen I had a bmx but, never really jumped it just used it for riding cause that's what the LBS sold me. Now I'm 28 and just got into mtb a couple years ago. I picked up a haro f3 off of craigslist for 25${father sick of his kids crap in the garage} just tonight. I figured it'll help me work on my balance and it'd be fun to screw around town with. So I can't comment on the easier/harder part quite yet, but just letting you know you're not alone.


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

Cool, let's see some pics!
I'm addicted to BMX vids, but some of Jon Faure's videos made me want to give it a shot. He started when he was 38:
How To ride Dirt Jumps when you Suck on Vimeo


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I started on BMX but could never really feel good on 20". You might consider a 24" BMX maybe for easier transition


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

A little rusty with the reflectors still on it. Still haven't gotten to ride it yet. 
Thanks for the link, that'll give me some much needed encouragement. Still not bad for 25$


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm looking to get one of the bikes from Vein BMX when they have another sale. If I don't like it I figure I can sell it to a kid for half what I bought it for and only be out what I'm used to paying for a mtb derailleur. 
24's seem harder to find deals on, and some seem to have a super high BB (13"+). I'm on a street trials bike now with a BB almost 14" high. It works but feels a little weird for park riding.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

I see this happening more and more. MTBers are getting into BMX because they have learned that it dials in your skills.

I wrote this article a while back.

Who is BMX for anyway!? | f-bom bikes

My whole point, in case you don't want to read it, is that BMX can be for anyone. Whether you are jumping off of small curbs or doing big backflip tailwhips on 20 foot doubles.......you can ride! It's frustrating that BMX has a hard time growing and I think it's because people think you have to be a kid and that you need to go big to ride a BMX bike. This is so not true. Start out small and work you way up at your own comfort level. If you are 40....you can still get into BMX and as long as you don't go do something silly like try to jump big doubles without working you way up to it, you will be fine. I am 45, I still ride BMX....but I never really stopped. I ride MTB too, but this past year I rode the skatepark on my 20" more than any other type of riding. I love it!! I also own f-bom bikes so it helps promote the company when I am actually out there doing it.....but that isn't why I do it....I do it because I have always loved to ride BMX.

Okay, I need to add this in before I sign off. BMX is just like any other bike. Don't go buy a cheap piece of @#$%! The one posted recently is not what you need. Would you ride a $400 mountain bike at your favorite ripping singletrack........probably not! Then don't go cheap on a BMX bike either. If you get a cheap one and then don't like BMX......it could be because of the bike being heavy and the geometry not being as good.

I know.......you think any 20" will do the trick.......this is so not true! Get at least a $500 or higher BMX bike.........trust me....it will be worth the money. Yes, the price point on BMX bikes is much lower than on MTBs.........so from $500 - $1000 you will get a pretty good BMX bike. My company only sells the frame, fork and handlebars.....we don't do completes. Don't go custom building one until you get into it. To build up an f-bom it would cost you well into the $1200 - $1500 range. Yes, I just told you not to buy my brand.....at least not yet. People that spend that kind of money are riders who are really into it and they do likely go big so they need the good expensive stuff that will hold up.

*I hope you give it a try.......and if you do....make sure you post up about your experience and yes that includes pics!*

Okay.....now I will sign off. I


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

strader said:


> So I'm thinking about buying a 20" for park and dj use. I know there's lot of people who used to ride BMX, then later on in life get into MTB. I have not read many cases of the reverse, people who were into MTB first and then decided to get into BMX. Is it just me? Wondering what peoples experience is with the smaller bikes. What is easier/harder?


How tall are you?


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

cmc4130 said:


> How tall are you?


Doesn't matter. If you are tall, then get a 21" or longer frame. I know people who are 6' 6" tall and ride BMX without any issues. They just get bigger bars and longer frames.


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

5'11", I was planning on getting a bike with a 21" TT.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I purchased my first BMX bike this past spring, I'm 53 years young.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Saddle Up said:


> I purchased my first BMX bike this past spring, I'm 53 years young.


Now that is TRULY RAD!!!!!


----------



## GaspinForAir (Jun 19, 2012)

i started on a 29er this spring, and went to a 26 in dirtjumper and just bought a bmx bike couple weeks ago lol. here are some pics of me in my backyard on all three bikes. The 29er is when i first started jumping which i hardly ride now, but the dirtjumper i take out on single track trails and jump in my backyard. If u don't mind standing the whole ride then dirtjump bikes are nice all around bike. I love mine and just bought the bmx bike for different reasons, mainly because i heard their easier to jump with but easier to crash which scared me. So far i hadn't really noticed either lol, just it was very awkard riding such a tiny bike at first.

oh yea, i'm 30 :thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Spending time riding urban without the ability to sit down while pedalling has made me a stronger mountain bike rider. Having two contacts points instead of three is a different way to ride, so much fun. The smaller the bike the bigger the stupid grin on my face.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

manual63 said:


> I see this happening more and more. MTBers are getting into BMX because they have learned that it dials in your skills.
> 
> I wrote this article a while back.
> 
> ...


Dude you nailed it. Anyone can walk into a BMX shop and get a pretty awesome complete bike for $1000. Cost of entry in to BMX is low, that was a big attraction for me. That and I really wanted to learn bike handling skills, BMX bikes seemed like the most logical place to start.

This past summer...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

manual63 said:


> Doesn't matter. If you are tall, then get a 21" or longer frame. I know people who are 6' 6" tall and ride BMX without any issues. They just get bigger bars and longer frames.


even though i rode 20"s for years, i just don't like riding them any more. 
22" wheels are the new 20" for me. then i still ride 24" and 26".

InDust Cuatro 24" next to InDust 2ton 22":


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

22" wow, didn't know that existed?! So I guess 22" must be the 650b of the BMX world?


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I had a BMX as a kid. Then I stopped biking for a while (once I got my license like a lot of people). I picked up a mtb again about 7 years ago. I picked up another BMX bike about a year into riding again. 

I like it as a change of pace mostly. I do find it helps teach you skills as well - its harder to cheat on some skills when the fork is rigid and the bike is so much more reactive. 

I also enjoy the looks I get with a full beard (I'm 29) riding a "kids" bike haha.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

strader said:


> 22" wow, didn't know that existed?! So I guess 22" must be the 650b of the BMX world?


Yeah! Faction Bikes from England was the first back in 2008/09 to do a complete 22" wheel bmx. Then Webbco and InDust from Texas got frames and rims going. Standard built several rad custom frames. Then recently S&M jumped in fully with a Holmes 22" kit (frame, fork, wheels, tires, tubes).

These threads show the development over the last two years....

22 inches of Love - it feels just right

A question about 22" bikes - BMXmuseum.com Forums

S&M fans, who's gonna buy the new 22" Holmes? - BMXmuseum.com Forums


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i started with bmx and went to mtb for a year or so, and ever since then, i switch between the two. (been riding all my life, but started bmx heavily 6 years ago) i love them both. im currently stuck on bmx though. something about bmx keeps me into it. a larger bmx frame will do you well (20.75"tt minimum IMO) to help with the transition.

EDIT: i saw someone say something about bmx riders that are 6'6" or taller, im 6'9" and i dont have issues

hopping from one bike to another takes some getting used to, but by the end of the day, you should be pretty used to how the bike feels again. the main thing that gets you is the weight. my bmx is 22lbs and my dj hardtail is 30lbs or so. the way they hop is totally different (took me a few weeks to get my hops on my bmx pretty high again after riding my mtb). if you can handle the differences between the bikes, you shouldnt have any trouble. just be warned, bmx is very unforgiving.

my bmx







my bmx and my dj hardtail that needs some serious tlc (older pic)


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm old school 70/80's BMX rider who made the change to Mountain biking in my older age. Anyhow, I thought about picking BMX up again once I loose a few more pounds but it's probably going to be something like 21" frame or an old school crusier. I still have an 80's Hutch frame in shop but I'm going to fix that one up for our son here pretty soon.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ghosbiker, have you ever ridden a new school 24"? Even though you are rockin on the 20", it seems like you'd dig 24" too.

My Liquid Feedback 24".


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

cmc, I'm finding 650b is the perfect mountain bike wheel size for me. 29ers feel too big, 650b improves on 26". Do you prefer 22" over 24", or is it more a matter of just having another choice. I've thought of getting a 24", maybe 22" is the way to go. I sometimes wish I had something just a little more forgiving when riding. 20"


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> Ghosbiker, have you ever ridden a new school 24"? Even though you are rockin on the 20", it seems like you'd dig 24" too.
> 
> My Liquid Feedback 24".


ive ridden a few 24"s and i was never really a fan. the wheel size to TT length is kinda awkward at my height. i had a bmx that had a bigger TT than most 24"s. ide rather have a small compromise in size of the bike instead of having a bigger bike and slower bike (the main reason why i keep riding 20") i have owned a atomlab trailking that i absolutely loved. 26", 23.5"tt, rigid, 5.75"x32" bars, freecoaster, super short chainstays, blah blah blah. basically a huge bmx. i wouldve kept that bike till the day i died except i broke the bars and found a crack in the headtube (and i was very low on funds at the time) so i said goodbye to that bike.

if i could find a 24" with geometry i love and had the money to put the parts i wanted on it, ide consider it. but until then, ill stick to my tiny and old bmx thats near indestructible.


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies from everyone. I ended up ordering a '12 Stolen Sinner.


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a picture of it next to my Inspired to show the difference in geometry. The bottom bracket is over 2" lower on the BMX bike! Cockpit reach is maybe an inch or two shorter.
First riding impressions: wow this thing manuals easy, compared to the 26" bike you just shift your hips back a bit, versus thowing your entire weight back to get to balance point. Rode the local skatepark today, quite a bit easier to ride ramps with.


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

manual63 said:


> I see this happening more and more. MTBers are getting into BMX because they have learned that it dials in your skills.
> 
> My whole point, in case you don't want to read it, is that BMX can be for anyone.


I am hooked on BMX videos on youtube. One of my most favorite posessions growing up was my BMX bike until is got stolen. I want one so bad. Goods ones are pricey!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

danorano said:


> I am hooked on BMX videos on youtube. One of my most favorite posessions growing up was my BMX bike until is got stolen. I want one so bad. Goods ones are pricey!


BMX are still much cheaper than MTB's. !! :thumbsup:


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

danorano said:


> I am hooked on BMX videos on youtube. One of my most favorite posessions growing up was my BMX bike until is got stolen. I want one so bad. Goods ones are pricey!


i can get a nice full bmx for the price of my hardtail frame. yet alone 2 bmx bikes for my dual crown fork. if i didnt screw my back up so much id be riding bmx bikes.


----------



## RupertHarvey (Feb 13, 2013)

The only thing you have to get used to with a BMX is the weight and how whipy it is< I mean if you can 360 a DJ then you can go further man. Its good fun, an easy way to practice tricks on


----------



## ferdis (Feb 13, 2013)

My old BMX bike i still use for riding around the city and a little trails  Started in my early teens and just built till i found Singletrack, my new love<3


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Updated my 24" Stolen Saint. I ride street and flatland with it - haven't gotten around to riding park with it - yet.

Everything you need to know about cruisers is at cruiser revolution


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

My kids have 24" MTB's (8 & 10yrs old, but the youngest is almost as tall as the oldest anyway), ever since I did up and old 24"er bike for my Son he cast his bmx aside (ahhh gears). But when we all go out riding as a family, my Husband rides my SS MTB and so I ride my Sons BMX which is essentially a spare bike I guess, mainly because I'm the bike nut and DH was never into it.

I was thinking of selling the bmx, as DH will want to buy himself a cheap mtb soon (new place we live is pretty much flat, no hills, more to his liking  ). This thread has made me think that maybe I should keep the bmx anyway (for myself, or my Son might think it's cooler when he's older I guess lol). I quiet enjoy riding it, it's more snappy and more fun than the mtb even for a 33yr old lady who is at times like a big kid when it comes to things with wheels anyway :thumbsup: like riding my sons skateboard to go get the kids from school, in the pretense that I'm just doing it so he can ride it home lol Oh well at least they're not old enough to be embarrased by me yet 

I've got a job at a place about 6km away so I can ride to work on the days when I start at 9am, I was actually thinking of taking the bmx next time for something different, besides I don't think it will be any slower than my mtb with 34/16 ratio, that's a bit too easy considering this place is so flat. After reading this thread I think I definitely will!


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

i saw this frame in a junk shop last december and decided to build it up with whatever i can find locally and online.










i am having so much fun on this 24", so happy i built it. i may have overdone a few specs like Renthal Moto hbars and Magura hydraulics though but...


----------

